# Dell Optiplex GX620 Drivers-please help



## chvysb350

I have a Dell Optiplex GX620. I am running XP. I have recently wiped the drives and reinstalled XP. There are several pieces of hardware without drivers. There are only general descriptions of the hardware, such as, Sm bus controller, video controller, video controller (VGA compatible) 
I am assuming that I need the drivers for these pieces of hardware for the games that I used to run on this computer, to run once again. I have had no luck in getting any of the games that were installed to run. I am getting video error messages.
It appears that there is an after market video card, but I cant find anything on it to give me a clue as to what brand/model it might be. I bought this computer as a gaming computer and it has worked well until I got a virus.
Anyone got any ideas? I am only slightly computer literate so take it easy.


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi,
Welcome to TSF.
Here is a link for your drivers:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...ystemID=PLX_GX620&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=
Install the Intel Chipset driver first.
Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## Dell_CA

Hello,

My name is Mike, I’m a Technical Analyst at Dell corporate headquarters in Round Rock, TX. I’m part of an internet outreach team developed to interact with the online community regarding technical questions and issues that customers face with Dell products. I read your question and wanted to offer some help. 

The order the drivers are installed is important, take a look here at the driver order list. This, along with the driver link supplied by BCCOMP should get you back on track. I hope this information helps.

Thank you,

Mike
Dell customer advocate


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi Mike,
Thank you for responding to this thread. I am glad you have responded, but I have a question for you about an XP vs. Vista issue. Please PM me so I can discuss this issue off the forum.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## chvysb350

Thank you for your help, the issue is resolved. I am still not positive that I have the correct driver for my graphics card, but hey, its working.


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi,
Glad you got it working.
If you wish Post a screen shot of the device manager with all the + open.
This will let me see what other drivers you may need.
Here is how:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## bukuroshe

Dell_CA said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Mike, I’m a Technical Analyst at Dell corporate headquarters in Round Rock, TX. I’m part of an internet outreach team developed to interact with the online community regarding technical questions and issues that customers face with Dell products. I read your question and wanted to offer some help.
> 
> The order the drivers are installed is important, take a look here at the driver order list. This, along with the driver link supplied by BCCOMP should get you back on track. I hope this information helps.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Mike
> Dell customer advocate


Hi Mike

i have an inspiron 8600, i have reinstalled the windows xp, but i can not connect to internet at all either wireles or cable. i am able to view the networks available in the area but can not connect.

I do not have ay network drivers either , do you know another way i can get this fixed

thank you


----------



## Dell_CA

Bukuroshe,

It looks like you need to reinstall the drivers for your system. You can find the drivers here and the order in which to install them here. Let me know if you run into any problems.

Mike
Dell customer advocate


----------



## ngatadiune

hi.
i have the same dell but my display color is 4 bit.
what should i do?
its from the vga driver or what.thank you.my e mail. 
[email protected]


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi,
It seems that you need to reinstall the video driver.
Try this link if it is the same make and model posted above:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...=INS_PNT_P4M_8600&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=.
I am unsure of the exact driver for your model. Need more info or run Everest under my signature and post the results.
Thanks,
Bill
Thanks


----------



## rodirast

Hi there, I need urgent help overhere. I have a dell GX620 too. But I cant get the ethernet controller driver. I installed some from the dell website, but I still see the exclamation mark in the device manager.

Please me tell wich drivers i need to use. I also have the recource cd, but its no use. If its possible include name and version of the drivers. Thanx in advance!:wave:


----------



## JustnGuy

Not sure if it is a driver problem or something else

Here are the screen shots using Everest and manager


----------



## JustnGuy

part two
None of the resource discs seem to work


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi JustnGuy
This is an old thread. 
I may move your post to its own thread.

I am assuming this is a Dell Optiplex GX620, if so please install the following drivers in the order given. 

If not, post the make and model of your PC before proceeding!

Reboot after each install. 
The chipset driver must be installed first!
From you report it is not installed.

Chipset Driver:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=27&fileid=176135

Video:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=6&fileid=168176

Ethernet:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=126377


Bill


----------



## JustnGuy

Thank you Sir and I appreciate the quick response

Justn


----------



## BCCOMP

Let me know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## gx260etherctrl

i want to post a simple and full set of directions for others and myself in the future.

i have a DELL Optiplex GX260, i reinstalled Windows XP (pro), and got all the drivers to work except for the Ethernet Controller (when missing i could not get on the internet). the following is how is exactly what i did to get it working:

download this driver: http://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R54402.EXE

after installing, make sure to go to the folder (ex. C:\DELL\DRIVERS\R54402), find the folder marked with the name of your operating system (ex. Windows XP), open it and find the Setup.exe and run it. 

i got the download link directly from dell chat support. after realizing i had already installed that driver before, figured i must be missing something... which was to run the setup for it! : )


----------

